# Better than whey protein powder - Maximum Absorbed Protein



## Rucker (Apr 1, 2010)

​



*Dear IronMag,*


MAP is 100% pure pre-digested casein protein, aka Peptopro???.  Peptopro is the top rated protein for fast and efficient absorption.   Our Maximum Absorbed Protein (MAP) is a pure Peptopro protein powder -- for optimal absorption of protein and amino acids.(1)  

Most amino acid supplements are single form, making them less water soluble than PeptoPro and therefore harder for the body to absorb.  When amino acids are in short peptide form, as they are in MAP, they are more water soluble. This allows them to easily pass through the intestinal walls and be absorbed into the blood stream. *The peptides in MAP are absorbed 2-3x better* than single amino acids and long chain proteins from whole foods or other standard protein supplements.

​

*MAP is absorbed so quickly and efficiently that it will enhance muscle growth and recovery better than regular protein or amino acids. *

When taken before exercise MAP will actually *reverse muscular protein breakdown and stimulate muscle protein synthesis during exercise.*(2)  Increasing amino acid levels during exercise will improve the muscle building potential post exercise and allow for faster recovery.

Alot of supposed best rated proteins are just popular for their good flavor (but loaded with sugars and fillers). With MAP you get great taste, superior absorption, and high purity protein with 100% natural ingredients. For high quality, pre-digested proteins, MAP is quite possibly the best protein supplement on the market.



Jim Benvie
_Primordial Marketing_

*Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 

9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support

Visit - Primordial Performance*

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_




_References-_

1. The number of glycine residues which limits intact absorption of glycine oligopeptides in human jejunum. 
Adibi SA et al. 
J Clin Invest. 1977 Nov;60(5):1008-16

2. Protein coingestion stimulates muscle protein synthesis during resistance-type exercise. 
Milou Beelen, et al. 
Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 295: E70-E77, 2008


----------



## Primordial (Apr 1, 2010)

Check this out too -

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...ink-maximum-absorbed-protein.html#post1984982

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone gotten a chance to try this yet?


----------



## aja44 (Apr 6, 2010)

You giving away samples?  Just bought the 7lb bucket of Natures Best Isolate Vanilla and not happy with the taste.  But not going to dump more money when I spent $80 bucks on that tub.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 6, 2010)

aja44 said:


> You giving away samples?  Just bought the 7lb bucket of Natures Best Isolate Vanilla and not happy with the taste.  But not going to dump more money when I spent $80 bucks on that tub.



I'm trying to get some samples put together, at least to give you guys a taste.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 6, 2010)

Pretty pricey, $30 a pound.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Pretty pricey, $30 a pound.



True.  However, because of the absorption you don't need as much per serving as you would whey or casein.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am up for trying a free sample.      The current protein I am using is about $18.00 for 2lbs and has been working great and tasts very good and only needs to be stirred with a spoon in water or milk.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 7, 2010)

Rucker said:


> True.  However, because of the absorption you don't need as much per serving as you would whey or casein.



I hear ya. What is the price per gram of protein?


----------



## Rucker (Apr 7, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I hear ya. What is the price per gram of protein?



27 servings, 11g per serving, $29.95 per container...

$0.10

And it absorbs 2-3x better than whey or casein, so divide that by three for a more direct price comparison.  = $.034

I just looked up a cheap form of whey and got this as a price per gram; .022

This product isn't going to be for everyone, partially because of the increased price per gram.  I actually don't suggest using this as your only form of protein.  I still use whey for shakes during the day, and casein before bed.  But pre and post workout shakes are MAP.  And if I'm trying to avoid extra carbs while on Keto, then my shakes during the day are MAP as well.  This might not fit everyones budget, but it is likely your most effective option.


----------



## Primordial (Apr 8, 2010)

MAP is Olympian grade stuff, literally. Its very popular among high level athletes that cant afford to be bloated or gassy from cheaper forms of protein. 

Plus it has an excellent amino acid profile for recovery and muscle growth... very high in leucine.

-Eric


----------



## aja44 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rucker,  Get low on my Natures Best and need to order some more Whey soon.  Interested in trying, but following up on some samples to see if I like the taste and how it works.  

thanks,


----------



## RAHHH (Apr 24, 2010)

DEFF sounds liek a great product for PWO! havent tryed it just yet but i think i will eb makign an order this week while that crazy sale is still on.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 26, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Rucker,  Get low on my Natures Best and need to order some more Whey soon.  Interested in trying, but following up on some samples to see if I like the taste and how it works.
> 
> thanks,



Working on getting some together bro.  They probably won't be available before the end of the sale though.


----------



## Primordial (Apr 28, 2010)

RAHHH said:


> DEFF sounds liek a great product for PWO! havent tryed it just yet but i think i will eb makign an order this week while that crazy sale is still on.



Last day of the sale today...

-Eric


----------



## nni (Apr 30, 2010)

i would have jumped at the sale, but want to try it first. i would be very interested in samples as well (would even take a scoop mailed to me )


----------



## Primordial (May 3, 2010)

nni said:


> i would have jumped at the sale, but want to try it first. i would be very interested in samples as well (would even take a scoop mailed to me )



We where thinking about getting some samples made...

What flavor you most interested in trying guys?

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (May 19, 2010)

Rucker said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we have had people question whether or not this is the best tasting protein.  I personally enjoy all flavors of MAP protein more than any other form of powdered protein.  Of course this is a matter of opinion, because to you the best tasting protein might be grilled chicken.  So then we would turn to is this the best powdered protein, or best tasting powdered protein?  Still a matter of opinion.  You could compare it to many sugar laden whey proteins, and they likely taste better.  But you pay for that with the extra sugar and fillers.  However, if you were to ask what is the best tasting quality protein?  Or the best tasting pepto pro protein?  Or, if you wanted to be very specific, what is the best tasting powdered protein of the highest quality and best absorption rate?  Then your answer is most certainly Maximum Absorbed Protein.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 3, 2010)

Rucker said:


> So we have had people question whether or not this is the best tasting protein.  I personally enjoy all flavors of MAP protein more than any other form of powdered protein.  Of course this is a matter of opinion, because to you the best tasting protein might be grilled chicken.  So then we would turn to is this the best powdered protein, or best tasting powdered protein?  Still a matter of opinion.  You could compare it to many sugar laden whey proteins, and they likely taste better.  But you pay for that with the extra sugar and fillers.  However, if you were to ask what is the best tasting quality protein?  Or the best tasting pepto pro protein?  Or, if you wanted to be very specific, what is the best tasting powdered protein of the highest quality and best absorption rate?  Then your answer is most certainly Maximum Absorbed Protein.



Any opinions on this?


----------



## twarrior (Jun 12, 2010)

There are unlimited threads of people asking what's the best protein powder.  Unfortunately those threads get taken over by opinions of best taste.  Quality and taste are mutually exclusive of each other.  Personally I think taste should be the tertiary factor with highest quality/grade being first and price being second. If MAP really is a superior QUALITY protein then $60 for 54 servings ($29.95 for 27 serving 1lb container x 2) is comparative to what other magazine boasting quality brands cost.  Positive reviews from people using it will be the real  "proof in the pudding".


----------



## Rucker (Jun 14, 2010)

MAP is 10% off during the Summer Super Sale, everything is up to 40% off


----------



## Rucker (Jun 21, 2010)

Rucker said:


> MAP is 10% off during the Summer Super Sale, everything is up to 40% off



last 24 hours of the sale guys


----------



## Rucker (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the sale announcements went out late so we've extended the sale for another 48 hours!!!

Summer Super Sale


----------

